# Plow Frame Height



## krummelt1 (May 16, 2008)

Hey Guys

I am currently modding a stock CJ plow frame to go on my lifted CJ. Right now if I drop the frame 6.5", it puts the quick pins at 10.5" off the ground. Does this sound right or should i go lower?

How high off the ground are the pins on your plow frames?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe mine are 15.5" off the ground to the center of the hole. 2009 Boss V Plow mounted on 2001 Chevy 2500hd.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

*What kind of plow?*


----------



## krummelt1 (May 16, 2008)

Meyer ST-78


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

10/10.5" inches from the ground to the center of the holes.


----------

